# Stands for my Speedlights, any recommendation?



## ifi (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm looking for some inexpensive stands for my speedlights. I do not have a budget but just don't want to spend a lot as I won't be using them very often.

Thanks!


----------



## usayit (Jun 18, 2010)

I have lumopro air-cushioned stands from MPEX.com.   I'm don't use them heavily either but they work...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...131896-new-toys-arrived-stands-umbrellas.html


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 18, 2010)

Speedlights don't weigh very much, so it's not a matter of how much weight the stand can hold...but it's more a factor of what your uses are and what is convenient for you.  
If you are using it for on-location work, you might not want a really heavy stand and might prefer one that is lighter and easier to carry.  In a studio, you might want very sturdy, so that it can hold anything you might put on it.  Or on the other hand, you might not have a lot of space, so you would want one with a small foot print (at the cost of being less sturdy).  
Maybe you want one that is really high, or maybe not.  Maybe you want on with more sections, so that it collapse down smaller for easy transport.  

Or maybe you just want something cheap?

Lightstands


Also, to mount a speedlight, you will need some sort of adapter.  The Canon 580EX comes with a 'foot' that will hold the flash and has 1/4" thread on the bottom, which make it easy to mount to a tripod or light stand (with 1/4" stud).  
Another popular method is with an umbrella adapter.  Impact | Umbrella Bracket | 3117 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## myfotoguy (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm eventually getting one or two of these to supplement/replace what I have: LumoPro LP604 5-Section 6ft Stand It's a good price for a portable 5 section. I figure if I am going the strobist route that portability is a plus.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 18, 2010)

myfotoguy said:


> I'm eventually getting one or two of these to supplement/replace what I have: LumoPro LP604 5-Section 6ft Stand...



That's pretty short.  You'll be fine so long as your subjects are seated.

-Pete


----------



## ifi (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you for all the responses.

Do you guys consider this portable?
Interfit 8.5 ft Air Cushioned Light Stand


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2010)

ifi said:


> Thank you for all the responses.
> 
> Do you guys consider this portable?
> Interfit 8.5 ft Air Cushioned Light Stand



Yes, definitely portable, at only 30 inches in length when collapsed. You really will appreciate having the 8.5 foot height stands instead of shorties in the 6.5 foot range. The weight on those is not too bad either, and the price seems pretty reasonable these days at just under $30 per stand.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 18, 2010)

While a little longer closed, these make very usable stands for lighting and holding reflectors plus they extend to 13 feet.  Interfit | Boom Arm Stand | COR754 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## ifi (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the 8.5' will serve my needs. 

Any inexpensive hotshoe mounts?


----------



## ifi (Jun 19, 2010)

Again wanted to thank you guys.

Do you think the stands included in this kit may be portable as well: CowboyStudio Photography Lighting | Studio Equipment | Studio Accessories

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2010)

ifi said:


> I think the 8.5' will serve my needs.
> 
> Any inexpensive hotshoe mounts?


Go to www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## table1349 (Jun 19, 2010)

ifi said:


> I think the 8.5' will serve my needs.
> 
> Any inexpensive hotshoe mounts?



Flash Zebra for your off camera flash needs. They are top notch and priced well.

Adjustable mount heads. FlashZebra.com: Umbrella Adapters, Flash Brackets, Flash Stands, Clamps & Spigots
Hot shoes. FlashZebra.com: Flash Hotshoe Adapters


----------



## ifi (Jun 19, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Flash Zebra for your off camera flash needs. They are top notch and priced well.
> 
> Adjustable mount heads. FlashZebra.com: Umbrella Adapters, Flash Brackets, Flash Stands, Clamps & Spigots
> Hot shoes. FlashZebra.com: Flash Hotshoe Adapters


Thank you, I wasn't aware of this brand.


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2010)

Flash Zebra isn't a brand, it's an online store that sells flash gear made by other companies.

It's a one stop shopping place for flash stuff.

The umbrella brackets gryphonslair99 linked you to, are also available for essentially the same prices at bhphotovideo.com and other places.


----------



## ifi (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you for the follow-up and clarification


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: for both B&H and Flash Zebra.


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2010)

I was looking for extra stands since i got myself more flash, 
i already had 2 good one and wanted something a little bit less expensive,

i bought the Impact kit from B&H for 98$ and i am pretty impressed with the quality of these stands, the kid include 2 air cushioned stands, 8 ft. and comes with 2 umbrella and 2 umbrella/flash bracket with a cold shoe pin and a 1/4 screw pin. the umbrellas are small but you get them free if you consider thepricee and they can do the job with head shots and kids.


----------



## ifi (Jun 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> I was looking for extra stands since i got myself more flash,
> i already had 2 good one and wanted something a little bit less expensive,
> 
> i bought the Impact kit from B&H for 98$ and i am pretty impressed with the quality of these stands, the kid include 2 air cushioned stands, 8 ft. and comes with 2 umbrella and 2 umbrella/flash bracket with a cold shoe pin and a 1/4 screw pin. the umbrellas are small but you get them free if you consider thepricee and they can do the job with head shots and kids.


Thank you, this is not a bad idea.

Which one of these did you get:
Impact - Digital Flash Umbrella Mount Kit - DFUMK - B&H Photo
Impact - Digital Flash Umbrella Mount Kit - B&H Photo Video


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2010)

ifi said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for extra stands since i got myself more flash,
> ...


 


Impact - Digital Flash Umbrella Mount Kit - DFUMK - B&H Photo

that one, 


they are the same i think.


----------

